# Help for Board Exams.



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

Assalam U Alaikum all !
I want some help for my board exams.I m improving Chemistry and Urdu.I want to know important numerical, long questions from Chemistry part 1 & 2 and important essays for Urdu.I gave test session only for Chemistry but
due to some reasons,I was not able to give grand tests for both subjects.That's why,I need help for both subjects.
Please help esp. regular students.
Thanks.


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

annie khan said:


> Assalam U Alaikum all !
> I want some help for my board exams.I m improving Chemistry and Urdu.I want to know important numerical, long questions from Chemistry part 1 & 2 and important essays for Urdu.I gave test session only for Chemistry but
> due to some reasons,I was not able to give grand tests for both subjects.That's why,I need help for both subjects.
> Please help esp. regular students.
> Thanks.


from my point of view u must prepre the following urdu essays

“mehnat ki azmat, adab or zindagi, pasandidasakhsiat, samaji buraiyan or unka saddybab, taleemy niswan, itaty waldyn, nazmozabt ki afadiat, hubbay watan, science kay krishmyn, mulki taraqqi ma women kakirdar, computer- 1 harat angayz ejaad, hamaray nizamy taleem ki kharabiyan,manshiat-1 samaji laanat, ittihady ummat, khailon ki afadiat”

i think the above essays you must done
..:thumbsup:


- - - Updated - - -

and for Chemistry you must consult the PAST PAPERS.. and mind it in case of Chem subject dont apply guesses , do everything especially 2nd year Chem 
for obj part must learn the exercises and 'Key Points'.:thumbsup:

- - - Updated - - -

by the way, last year in Board Urdu essays were unexpected  .. so keep your fingers crossed and try to do the unimportant things too
becoz in PAK everything is possinle..


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

yup .. u right .. and thanks for essays.
I m doing full prep and using ilmkidunya.com
for past papers in addition to model papers.
Thanks again


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

annie khan said:


> yup .. u right .. and thanks for essays.
> I m doing full prep and using ilmkidunya.com
> for past papers in addition to model papers.
> Thanks again


 you are always WELCOM


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

About urdu essays memorize as much as quotations and poetry you can,For Essays,Summaries,Poems Ghazals 
About chemistry i cant give any idea just full organic thoruhly coz most of paper part is from there almost 60 to 70 percent.
And ist year,consut past papers.


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

okay .. 
thanks ..


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

annie khan said:


> okay ..
> thanks ..


You Welcome.


----------

